# suggest the cheapest n best digicam



## esumitkumar (Mar 10, 2005)

I dunno much abt digicam ! But i wanaa take one

so suggest me the cheapest n best digicam ! my max range is 7K

thanks in advance


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 10, 2005)

@esumit.. refer  here  for more details..

plz search the forum b4 pasting...


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Bharathbala

In ur link suggested there is more confusion
I want digicam upto 7k! not 15 k etc 

So suggest !


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 11, 2005)

How is kodak CX 7300 which comes under 7K?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 11, 2005)

@esu u can paste wat ur req. r in that post na.. y start new threads??


----------

